# Birch/checker grips



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

The ice storm up here gave me little else to do, tho still not finished w/ the build. Call me stir crazy...


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

Man that looks great Jerry. That's going to be a great build. I like the trim bands matching the grip inlays. That's a lot of detail.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

WOW! That is SAWEET!!!


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Nice work mon ami. By the looks of the weather up your way, it seems you are going to have a lot rod building to do. Stay warm my friend. As for me, I have had a rod on the wrapper for months. Just didn't feel like wrapping. I finally started wrapping the guides this morning. 

Went fishing (not catching) last Wednesday.

Cheers, Ellis


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Funny how something looks like you dug it out of the ground and ends up looking so good.


----------



## Whipray (Mar 12, 2007)

awesome work!


----------



## Bronson1751 (Apr 25, 2013)

This is a great work.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Thanks, guys! Still working on it...got the initial weave (jMb) done, trimmed out, and finish on it. Don't have the ability to merge 3 pics into one, like some. It's a skinny XP841. Will put the finish on the guides tomorrow. Trying to get close to matching w/ a Shimano Ci4 spinner.


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

Always nice Jerry. This is no exception. I really like the ramps you do. Classy.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

First class right there.. nice work.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Jerry is the John P. Cowan of rod building.


----------



## Wafflejaw (Jun 15, 2010)

Man Jerry your grip work is always stellar!...Nice job!!


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

WOW that's nice!


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Closing this one out tonite. Got it finished...in retrospect, probably would have looked better if I had used Gude navy blue, rather than Gude dark blue. Did the guides using FishHawk black reg nylon. Have done more vivid tigers, but it is what it is. Back to my day job tomorrow. Thanks for looking, guys, I still get a kick out of doing this stuff! Jerry


----------



## Skiff (Jun 5, 2004)

Now that's a beauty!


----------



## MikeK (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks for the before and after pictures. The fit on your checkerboard is awesome! What material are the colored layers on each side of the checkerboard?


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

MikeK said:


> Thanks for the before and after pictures. The fit on your checkerboard is awesome! What material are the colored layers on each side of the checkerboard?


Thanks, Mike! The checkerboards are easier to do if you glue up your two 1/4" rings or four 1/8" rings first, do your pie slices, and then flip every other pie slice and glue back together...they'll be straight. The colored accents are a hard plastic...I used the 3 ply WBW, and added a red. Here's where I get it. Have to use polyurethane glue on the plastic. Mark Blabaum first told me about the plastics, and where he got it.
http://www.texasknife.com/vcom/index.php?cPath=587_729


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

Beautiful work!!


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

That is bad ***! Luv your work !


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

Sweet

Sent from my Note 2, using Tapatalk


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

Turned out great Jerry. Nothing wrong with that tiger at all. This is put together very well.


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Jerry, really like those grips, but the thread work is outstanding...


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Just got this pic a few minutes ago...he said it was the first cast w/ his new rod. Looks like a keeper. Getting feedback is 2cool!


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

This dude shot a buck in STx this morn, and now wants to know what we call a deer/trout/red/flounder...some kinda slam, I'm just not sure? He's short the flounder right now. :biggrin:


----------



## MikeK (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks for the link to the knife supply stuff. Is that material like cork or EVA or is it harder to sand?


----------



## Bubba_Bruiser (Jan 13, 2012)

Smooth as silk Jerry all the way around!

Sent from my MB865 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

Goags said:


> The ice storm up here gave me little else to do, tho still not finished w/ the build. Call me stir crazy...


Nice grips goags . I wish my grips would come out like that. That red white and blue on the grip where can I get some of that in blue and yellow

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Thanks, D. You could do blue and yellow by using this:
http://www.texasknife.com/vcom/index.php?cPath=587_729_731
be forewarned that it's some hard, tough stuff. Gotta use urethane glue to bond it to anything, and it's hard to cut/turn down, tho I use sandpaper to turn it. I always overbore it, to save time on final reaming. I use a 1-1/4" hole saw to make the rings.


----------



## mark blabaum (Dec 6, 2007)

Beautiful work Jerry, it's always great when you get feedback from the customer.


----------

